# Knock sensor problem????



## bkcupid (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a 1997 maxima, and my service engine light is on, and when I ran the computer it said that I have a Knock sensor problem in bank 1. But the thing is my car runs smoothly. A mechanic told my friend who also has a maxima that the same problem came up, but that wasnt really the problem, the mechanic said in maxima's under 2000; the knock sensor always shows up. If my knock sensor is really disfunctional, what problems or unusual movement should I feel while driving? For the past 2 months since the light is on my car has always been running smoothly. Can someone please help cause pockets are tight now, and I dont want to spend money on a piece if it is not necessary.


----------



## MaxQuest (Sep 11, 2004)

A bad knock sensor will not trigger the service engine light, but the code will be there when checking for codes(ghost code). Something else must have triggered the light. Are you sure there are no other codes? I also heard that the knock sensor code will appear along with other codes even if there is nothing wrong with the knock sensor.


----------



## slax (Aug 11, 2005)

*Knock, Knock, who's there!*



MaxQuest said:


> A bad knock sensor will not trigger the service engine light, but the code will be there when checking for codes(ghost code). Something else must have triggered the light. Are you sure there are no other codes? I also heard that the knock sensor code will appear along with other codes even if there is nothing wrong with the knock sensor.


-------------
I've got the exact same thing and am trying to figure out just what caused it(also got P0150--O2 sensor)..I did find a NISSAN service bullitin stateing that the wiring harness voltage inductions may be the issue...I'd send jpg of the image if you tell me how to place a image into this thread!


----------



## sox fan 262 (Aug 12, 2005)

slax said:


> -------------
> I've got the exact same thing and am trying to figure out just what caused it(also got P0150--O2 sensor)..I did find a NISSAN service bullitin stateing that the wiring harness voltage inductions may be the issue...I'd send jpg of the image if you tell me how to place a image into this thread!


I have had me 2002 Frontier a week and the Knock Sensor has gone twice. The Dealer has fixed it for free but, now I am thinking Lemmon law and taking it back.. 
What would you do??
I love the truck but the check engine light is pissing me off..


----------



## julyguy (Jun 24, 2005)

*I have the same problem*

This is my first post here but i was surprised to see this thread.

I have a 96 Maxima with a little over 182K kilometers on it at present.

In May, the trouble light came on and my mechanic checked the code which read PO325. This indicates a knock sensor or circuit fault. I (foolishly) replaced the sensor which isn't cheap. The code was cleared and the light was out. A week or so later, it came on again and the mechanic found again the same code. I decided to leave it as the car is running fine and I've had no indication of increased fuel use. After 2 weeks it went out. 

The damn light came on about a week ago and I'm going to leave it until I get some suggestions as to what is really happening. I'm also guessing that it's a possible wiring harness fault in the line to the PCM. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you replace the wiring harness while he was in there? Often on older cars it corrodes...


----------



## sox fan 262 (Aug 12, 2005)

brianw said:


> Did you replace the wiring harness while he was in there? Often on older cars it corrodes...


I finally got my truck back and the did replace the wiring harness. Also, they found a hole in the gas tank, (I'm thinking a gasket had come loose) but they replaced the gas tank and I haven't had any problem since.


----------



## jwandhistools (Dec 24, 2005)

My 2002 Quest van runs for 3 minutes exactly then dies with a pending PO325(Knock sensor).

100% consistent.


----------



## spetznazer (Jun 5, 2009)

Also check injectors for damage. In my case with Knock Sensor Code it was 3 damaged injectors. Now runs like a champ. Well did now have some other problem either with switch or alarm. Car doesn't start.


----------



## hip001 (Jun 8, 2009)

My 1997 has a knock sensor code too. Not sure if related but I had a miss. Found the center rear ignition coil was shorting causing the miss. Swapped it out with a salvage one and it runs smooth again. Have not reset the Check engine light yet but hope to do that today and see if it re appears. I wish I would of wrote them down but my car had 5 different codes when I got it. 2 of which were the knock sensor.
Car runs smooth now!


----------

